# Nintendo Wipes ‘Piracy Enabling’ URLs from Google with Anti-Circumvention Notices



## Zense (Dec 4, 2019)

I just heard of this since I don't regularly check torrentfreak, but I was wondering if this is gonna affect gbatemp showing up on google search results?
Here's the original article:
https://torrentfreak.com/nintendo-w...oogle-with-anti-circumvention-notices-191123/


----------



## brickmii82 (Dec 4, 2019)

Looks more to me like they're attacking TX and SX Pro in the only real way they can, through basically taking them off of Google search results. Im sure there are many others but Id imagine thats the primary target/reason for this. I wont be surprised if they hit any rom sites still up too though. I doubt GBAtemp is on there considering theyve given the site press stuff.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2019)

Zense said:


> I just heard of this since I don't regularly check torrentfreak, but I was wondering if this is gonna affect gbatemp showing up on google search results?
> Here's the original article:
> https://torrentfreak.com/nintendo-w...oogle-with-anti-circumvention-notices-191123/



I believe it is time to test out bing


----------



## Zense (Dec 4, 2019)

RyuShinobi500 said:


> I believe it is time to test out bing


Still using Ask Jeeves here.


----------



## arcanine (Dec 4, 2019)

Good, I am pleased they are taking steps to deal with piracy. I hope that the additional eleven words will clarify my position


----------



## zxr750j (Dec 4, 2019)

I never needed google to find gbatemp.


----------



## cots (Dec 6, 2019)

Nintendo has always gone after people distributing ROMS and copying devices. They've been doing this since before the Internet was available to the general public. I know this for a fact because I've been involved in the scenes since the nes / gb mono. Nintendo would have the police raid shipments, houses or businesses involved in distributing copied games or selling game copiers and this was before the DMCA came to be. What they are doing is nothing new nor do I see any problem with it. Pirating is illegal and even though devices like Payload injectors or stuff like CFW have legitimate uses the majority of the people who use them do so for piracy.

Google sensors all kinds of shit. DuckDuckGo doesn't censor as much, but it bases a lot of it's database off of what's found on Google. If you want an index of websites Google is only going to give you part of them.


----------



## IncredulousP (Dec 6, 2019)

zxr750j said:


> I never needed google to find gbatemp.


I type "Google" into the address bar then click the result that says "Google" . Then at Google I type in "temporary gba" and click the first link, which is the GBAtemp wiki article about the name "GBAtemp". Then I go to the bottom of the page and click "GBAtemp.net" next to "category". From there, under "Pages in category of "GBAtemp.net"" I click the first link, "GBAtemp.net" .  Finally, a simple click on "GBAtemp.net" under "GBAtemp" next to "url", and I am here 

I don't know how I'd reach the site without Google


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 6, 2019)

This doesn't affect me too much because I use DuckDuckGo which is a less popular search engine and will therefore not receive as much attention from LE.


----------



## Viri (Dec 6, 2019)

I Googled "SX Pro" and got results just fine, but this made me laugh.



> _In response to multiple complaints we received under the US Digital Millennium Copyright Act, we have removed 37 results from this page. If you wish, you may read the DMCA complaints that caused the removals at LumenDatabase.org: Complaint, Complaint, Complaint, Complaint, Complaint, Complaint, Complaint, Complaint, Complaint, Complaint, Complaint, Complaint, Complaint, Complaint._


----------



## IncredulousP (Dec 6, 2019)

dAVID_ said:


> This doesn't affect me too much because I use DuckDuckGo which is a less popular search engine and will therefore not receive as much attention from LE.


There's also startpage.com which leverages Google but acts as the middleman. I switch between DDG and startpage when one or the other isn't giving the results I want.


----------



## ScottBBWan (Dec 15, 2019)

RyuShinobi500 said:


> I believe it is time to test out bing


*duckduckgo

edit: don't take my signature out of context


----------

